# Freud RTS5300 Router & Router Table Kit



## sjfields (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Charlie, thanks for the review. I was at my local HD last week and one of the guys told me that Freud is getting out of the tool business and focusing only on blades, bits etc and that all their tools are going on sale. The bench top table with router is on sale at $199 canadian. The router table that you have with router is not yet on sale but is going for $399. Mind if I ask what you paid?

Thanks


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 23, 2008)

The Woodcraft price is $399. I got a Woodcraft flyer in the mail and ordered it online from Woodcraft. I thought it was a good deal considering the price of some router tables.

I'm planning on building a cabinet to go around the bottom of the open frame. Otherwise just wasted space and I don't like the look.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## sjfields (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Charlie. I like the idea of a cabinet. Love to see what it looks like when your done.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the review.

For what it is worth - I think the Freud fence is outstanding for people like me who are obsessed with precision. Each side of the fence is adjusted independently and each side has a micro-adjustment provision. It may take a little longer to set the fence exactly how you want it but, for me, it is worth it. If I want to move one side of the fence exactly 1/512th of an inch, I can.

By the way - If Stephen is right and Freud is getting out of the tool business, maybe their doweling machine will be on sale soon.


----------



## Obiwan (Jan 18, 2010)

Charlie,
I got the same unit awhile back. As you stated, the instructions were a lot to be desired. Esp. the table assembly. Fortunately, I got all my parts. I like several things about this unit. The above table bit changing with one wrench, soft start and the micro adjusting fence. I did add a hex key ratchet for raising and lowering the collett. A lot faster than the twist knob. I also found out it is much easier to remove the router from the table by lowering the router all the way down in the table before lifting out. I also added a power switch to the table for convenience.


----------



## TxYoda (Dec 10, 2009)

Freud isn't getting out of the tool business; they are simply shaving their line. They produced some very good tools, but it became increasingly difficult for them to compete with other lines. They would offer wrenches, collets, and dust collector shrouds as a part of the tool, when everyone else was offering these things as accessories. This concept caught on and everyone started following what Freud. Freud simply couldn't compete with the prices these other companies were charging. For now, they are keeping a few of their tools: a 3-1/4hp router, doweling jig, and I believe a biscuit joiner--at least this is what a Freud rep told me less than a month ago.


----------



## sjfields (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Tx.


----------



## Norv (Jan 27, 2010)

I bought the same setup. No problems with assembly, I have an 8 YO neighbor…2 screws where too long for the router plate mount….damn the French….I don't like the split fence….absoluty no need for one…tomorrow a solid fence will be made….

After turning off the saw, count to ten


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I just picked up the same unit on sale from Woodcraft myself. Just got around to tryin it out the other night and had it setup to use as a jointer for soem reclaimed lumber. The micro adjust on the fence worked great and it beat the heck out of my old craftsman 4" jointer. Plenty of juice behind the 3 1/4 HP motor. Only downfall is that once the fence is set adjusting the depth of the bit requires you to remove the fence or slide it back.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep, design error by Freud. I callled and talked to them several times. No matter what hole you put the fence in it doesn work right. I had Freud send me the table insert screws (sorry don't know the correct name) and I drilled holes and installed the inserts between the first and second set of holes. that solved the problem but I should not have to fix their error on a $400 purchase. Otherwise, I'm happy with it. I will say the guys I talked to were very nice and cooperative. But the did admit that it was a problem.


----------

